# Erase customized crop preset



## Antonio Correia (Jul 20, 2013)

I am needing to know how to erase a custom crop preset. Any help please ? 
Thank you 
​


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jul 20, 2013)

Short answer-not easily.

The Custom Presets are not saved in the conventional sense. They are simply the last 5 Custom entries you have made. to get rid of one, type in new valuestill it falls off the list. 

Three of the presets in your list are duplicated. 4x3, 20x30 and 4x5 all exist in the standard list supplied by Adobe.


----------



## clee01l (Jul 20, 2013)

Lightroom makes no provision for editing this list. It is stored in the catalog database file as a single record entry in one of the tables.  Someone knowledgeable in database SQL could edit this entry on a copy of the catalog.  I've done this myself in the past.


----------



## Antonio Correia (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you both 
In fact I was trying to make 30/40 instead of 3/4 which look different if exported to CS5.
When I do so, LR never remembers my choice. To make things easier I copy the setting and past them on the next image.
I am sorry that such an option is not available in LR.
Best regards


----------



## tzalman (Jul 20, 2013)

I can't think of any reason why 30:40 would look different from 3:4. The numbers are ratios, not crop sizes, and 3:4, 6:8, 15:20, 30:40, and 99:132 are all identical ratios.


----------

